# Synth on FreeBSD/ARM64



## marino (Feb 4, 2017)

I was able to bootstrap lang/gcc6-aux to FreeBSD/ARM64, which is now a supported arch:
http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...=201702042320.v14NKCJL033969@repo.freebsd.org

Since I'm not part of the wheel group on the machine that I built the compiler on, I can't build or use synth (it must be executed by root user).

So I think Synth should be buildable and work on this new platform, but I am not yet able to confirm that.  Maybe somebody here can.


----------

